# Man Cave Refurbishment Just Finished!



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi All

I thought you might are interested in a little garage refurb project that has kept me out of trouble for a couple of months (evenings and odd weekend days only!).

I had my single block garage built in 2007, and although I always keep it in good order and clean, I had been wanting to improve the interior.

The first step was the floor tiles about 2 years ago. Then recently insulated the garage door, and fitted some cheap 2nd hand but immaculate double glazed windows and side door.

Since Xmas I completed the following:

Cleared the garage out, and insulated the roof with 50mm Celotex
Plasterboarded the ceiling with moisture resistance Celotex
Installed 16 x daylight LEDS
Fitted insulation backed plasterboard to the walls, using the dot and dab method
Although I was quite happy with the finish of the filled taper joins, I found a plasterer who had a quiet weekend, so for a very reasonable price I had the ceiling and walls skimmed
All decorated - I'm pleased with the colour choice in the end - was going to stick with all white....
Matching plastic skirting fitted - all mitre joins!
2nd hand tambour purchased
Convection panel heater fitted

Save for the plastering, all was completed by a non-competent DIY'er - me! Also all done on a very tight budget.

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Before





Garage door insulated



During











Almost finished



Car finally tucked away


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

nice transformation there !


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow looks amazing, well done.


----------



## audi mike (Jan 25, 2017)

Some transformation, well done:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not jealous at all :argie:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks fantastic, some difference!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Nice quality finish boarding and plaster make a huge difference to the space,will you be painting the last 2 beams white to blend in with the ceiling?.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

That looks awesome. Great job


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Superb transformation

Nice car too!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks great. Can I ask what you used for the skirting boards? Is it mdf strips?


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good use of limited space, like it.


----------



## cosmicremedy (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, that looks fantastic. Can i ask what the dimensions are? I am currently having a single garage built, insulated, tiled floor etc just like yours and I'm trying to picture in my head how my car (Mk6 Golf) will look in their. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work mate :thumb:

Will have one of these on my hands in the next couple of years as just bought my first place and has a 7x3 garage in need of a good overhaul to bring it upto my standards


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Love it:thumb:


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for all of the comments, really appreciated.

The skirting is from the same firm as the floor tiles - Mototile

Cannot recall exact size, other than the width being just under 3m. Go as large as you can is the approach I think!

I really am pleased with the result, but do not fancy tackling anything similar for a while, as I did everything on my own - ceiling boards tricky!

Thanks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is something really special, well done. :thumb:


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

So may I ask whether the general consensus is to paint the beams white?

Thanks


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I actually quite like the contrast of the unpainted beams - the problem is that if you paint them its a lot of work to go back to wood. What about some white vinyl wrap as a reversible option?


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

percymon said:


> I actually quite like the contrast of the unpainted beams - the problem is that if you paint them its a lot of work to go back to wood. What about some white vinyl wrap as a reversible option?


Good idea, but the main beam is a rough sawn timber.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Well its down to photoshop then to see which you prefer lol!


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

That looks amazing! Lovely motor too 

What did you use on the pillars to protect the car doors from knocks?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks great!

option for the beams...?
http://www.wickes.co.uk/Products/Building-Materials/Fascias+Soffits/Soffit-Boards/c/1000268


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

I think I'll leave the beams as they are for the moment....

The door protectors are some Slims Detailing kneel pads cut to size with a circular saw. 

Thanks


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Good Job mate looks great!
I'm definitely going to copy pad idea!
Jake


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

GE90 said:


> The door protectors are some Slims Detailing kneel pads cut to size with a circular saw.


Ha! Brilliant idea


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks perfect


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

The flooring Mototile seamless seen as you mentioned mototile skirting?


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yep, Mototile floor has been down a while now.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks great, lots of thoughts for my upcoming single garage


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks fantastic. Definitely got garage envy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

looks great but would you have much room for working round the car, looks very tight?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Have just come across this thread. Sticking to the 1st word that came out of my mouth.... WOW!! what a transformation. Love the two tone wall colour, makes a change from the norm all white.


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

euge07 said:


> looks great but would you have much room for working round the car, looks very tight?


Yes, it is a little tight, but cannot do much about that.

I had sufficient room to drop the suspension on the Golf last weekend!


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

saul said:


> Have just come across this thread. Sticking to the 1st word that came out of my mouth.... WOW!! what a transformation. Love the two tone wall colour, makes a change from the norm all white.


Thanks, I'm really not very good at this sort of thing, so am over the moon at the end result, and the kind comments received!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely transformation and great DIY.


----------

